# Help Can Anyone Tell Me Anything About This Watch



## Andrew red (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello all can anyone tell me anything about this watch i am going to sell it but can not find anything about it online inside the lid it is stamped J.F and a * star .is it gold or brass on the movement it has railway timekeeper and 227.8 and a cross ,above the cross is BREVET Underneath the cross is 37773 can i upload a photo ?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Uploading photos: see here

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637

Welcome, but please understand forum rules and policy are not to give valuations. However, once the pictures are there someone might be able to help with identification. Good luck!


----------



## Andrew red (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

From the bow and crown merging into the body, it looks like brass casing to me. If there are no hallmarks on the case inner, it's not gold. "BREVET 37773" looks like a patent number. The watch appears to be key set from the centre, and key wind - though there's a rather formless hole for any key to fit for winding. I'm not a great authority on Swiss pocket watches, but it looks very much like a watch produced for the English Victorian market. I'm assuming it doesn't run?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i doubt it runs, looking at the bottom photo its balance is missing


----------



## Andrew red (Jul 13, 2013)

THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP .IT DOSE NOT RUN ALL THE BITS ARE IN THE WATCH JUST NOT IN THE RIGHT PLACE LOL


----------



## Andrew red (Jul 13, 2013)

ITS STAMPED J.F WITH A * STAR WHO IS J.F ?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Picking up on Will Fly's reply, I've checked the patent number 37773 on espace.net and that tells me that a C. JEQUIER-BORLE made an application under this number on 31st October 1906 to patent a platine de montre or watch plate. A check on Mikrolisk shows C. JEQUIER-BORLE is/was based in Fleurier, Switzerland and used a number of trademarks. Exmex is not listed as being one of them. Unfortunately i cannot assist you an further than that.

Regards

David


----------



## Andrew red (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks for the infomation Dave


----------

